# My poor Bluey.



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Anyone that has me on fb will know this by now, but thought I'd mention it down here as well...

My poor Bluey has had a major stroke and/or EC 

I have had to split him from his girls (with his disability it is too dangerous outside for him and I can't have the girls inside at the moment) which is sad but he is coping quite well.
In true Bluey style he is just getting on with life, he is still eating well, and pooping well. He is incontinent and I have to give him fluids because he can't lap from a bottle or a bowl but has really high spirits which makes nursing him much easier.

The wonky boy himself showing how brave he is being :frown:




Some PF healing vibes would be great, most here know how much this boy means to me and how much we have been through


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Vibes for the little fella. 

I'm glad hes in high spirits, bess him.


----------



## tallmama (Sep 8, 2013)

So sorry, I hope he starts to get better soon


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

so sorry Bernie, he looks quite bright considering.  hoping for a miracle recovery for Bluey get well soon little one xxx


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

Aw poor baby! Hope he gets better quickly


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Having snuggles with mummy this morning :001_tt1:


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

*(((((((((((((((((Sending healing vibes bluey's way))))))))))))))))))))))))))

*

He is a lucky boy having you to look after him. I hope he begins to show signs of improvement soon.

We used puppy pads for an incontinent bun once. Don't know if they would help?

XX


----------



## catherine09 (May 10, 2014)

I know it's not much consolation, but he looks really well for an EC bun. When Sweep first came down with EC he couldn't stand, eat drink for himself, now 6 months down the line he is back to his normal self, apart from the head tilt never went, sadly, and we are planning to bond him with his old partner again


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

catherine09 said:


> I know it's not much consolation, but he looks really well for an EC bun. When Sweep first came down with EC he couldn't stand, eat drink for himself, now 6 months down the line he is back to his normal self, apart from the head tilt never went, sadly, and we are planning to bond him with his old partner again


Yes he does, but unfortunately with every day we are leaning more towards major stroke rather than EC which would mean that this is permanent damage in the brain 

There is no way that Blue would cope with a GA at the moment so a brain scan is out of the question. So for now it is a case of treat it like EC and hope for the best 

I'm really pleased that your boy made it through with minimal damage, it just shows how resilient these guys are with the right nursing 

Summer: I did think about puppy pads but at the mo he likes to sit in a pile of hay (like a nest) so he has megazorb under his pile.
Once he starts (fingers crossed) moving about a bit more then puppy pads will be ideal


----------



## kathyr25 (Oct 8, 2013)

Poor Bluey

Paws crossed that the treatment works and he gets well soon xx


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

How is Bluey today? think of you x


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Just seen this! So sorry to hear about Bluey! Hoping he continues to get better. xx


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

emzybabe said:


> How is Bluey today? think of you x


He is ok.

He is still eating to a point, he won't eat hay but he will eat grass, veg and pellets. However he has stopped taking water voluntarily so I am now having to syringe water orally and give subcut fluids to make sure he is hydrated.

He is still my happy Bluey, but it is heartbreaking to see him so confused and unstable 

Thank you for asking x


----------



## RowdyRabbit (Dec 3, 2014)

Get well soon, Bluey, you poor little bun!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

poor chap 

I was thinking about him, I know asprin can be of some help to stroke victims, do you think he'd chew any willow?


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

emzybabe said:


> poor chap
> 
> I was thinking about him, I know asprin can be of some help to stroke victims, do you think he'd chew any willow?


He's not really interested in anything unless it is green, so he is getting plenty of forage, and grass. He does have a couple of willow sticks in his pen but so far they remain untouched 

Here is the main man having a wash after his dinner, he did fall over after these pics tho :crying:


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Best thing I have seen in a few days 
My boy wants to fight 



You can really see how bad his tilt and eye is in this pic tho


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

poor boy how old is he now? if it was a stroke have many other rabbits made partial recoveries?


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

emzybabe said:


> poor boy how old is he now? if it was a stroke have many other rabbits made partial recoveries?


He will be 6 in January.

As to recovery, it depends how much damage has been done in the brain and what part of the brain is effected.

Whilst he is still fighting hard I will fight along side him


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Oh bless him that last picture, the poor little boy. I hope not too much damage was done, and i have seen buns come back to be quite functional from quite serious EC so lets hope hes one of the lucky ones! He seems like a strong one tho still tucking into his grub.


----------



## farhana (Mar 15, 2014)

Poor bub <3 He's doing amazing and hopefully things will only go up from here.

Sending him lots of healing vibes, and will keep him in my prayers.

How is he doing separated from the others now that it's been a little while?


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

farhana said:


> How is he doing separated from the others now that it's been a little while?


A lot better than I thought he would tbh, he is a mummies boy tho, so a snuggle from me is enough 

The girls are too scatty for him at the moment, he would want to play but end up rolling around the floor so it's best for now.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

I iz still fighting hard 
His EC test has now come back negative so it looks like this was a stroke, he is still happy in himself but will now have to stay inside.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Poor little fella. I hope that, like people, he can improve after a stroke. He sounds like he is a fighter.

Sending vibes. XX


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

back inside where he belongs, perhaps he just doesn't like the cold and will make a full recovery in spring


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2014)

Aww...
Sending loads of healing and strength vibes..


----------

